# Bad Boy Buggy, The Beast48, Stealth Golf Carts, or Hunt VE 4x4



## Calcium

Sorry if this thread should be in a different place, but wanted to get some reponses and thought it'd get seen the best here.

Of electric carts, which are the best products?  Or, would ya'll suggest buying retro fitted golf cart from someone who rebuilds them for hunting?

Thank you for any responses.


----------



## jeff74

Hard to beat mikes golf carts, look him up, he's out of Perry, GA. Good luck!


----------



## erniesp

Go look at Fat Boy's Carts in Covington. They make a hunting cart and are good people


----------



## Derek

got the Beast48 and have been very pleased so far...


----------



## fishingtiger

Rode in a Bad Boy Buggy that was a couple months old in May. I was not impressed. The wheels rubbed the wheel wells when you turned hard to the right. The battery life was pretty weak as well. My buddy paid 13k for that over hyped golf cart. Wouldnt recommend one of those from what i saw.


----------



## bradb

I got a Stealth last November and have been generally well pleased with it. The 48 mile range is definitely overstated, maybe with a midget driver on a flat suface and good tailwind. But it has been fine for what I do, I have never ran out a charge in a day. The brakes stink and I am gonna get that looked at before the warranty runs out. Overall, I love it and do not know what I did before I got it, but I would not have paid the money if the Gooberment was not footing $5,800 of the price tag, which I do not believe is the case any longer.


----------



## DoubleUp

I've got the new Bad Boy Classic with the LSV package and I thought the 2007 was built better. I've already been stuck twice, the front right shock broke, the floor mat is coming off and there is a recall on them. I would probably invest in something else today or until they work out the quirks. I did get a $5600 dollar tax credit though.


----------



## Spotlite

fishingtiger said:


> Rode in a Bad Boy Buggy that was a couple months old in May. I was not impressed. The wheels rubbed the wheel wells when you turned hard to the right. The battery life was pretty weak as well. My buddy paid 13k for that over hyped golf cart. Wouldnt recommend one of those from what i saw.



same here. electric is very quiet, but so is walking when the battery burns down.................

Not only that, those batteries are a constant maintenance issue. I sold my electric golf cart and bought another 4 wheeler a few years back.


----------



## Qwikdiesel

I'll take my Polaris Ranger over those glorified, overpriced 10K golf carts any day! If you want something quiet, get a cheap 1,000$golfcart for the woods, or just walk.


----------



## shdw633

Keep an out out for a used one, make sure it is 48 volt and lifted, try to stay under $3500, buy a new set of Trojan batteries for it when you get it and you will be extremely happy with it.  Too much hype and advertising money going into those brand name carts that don't do anything different then a run of the mill cart that has been modified.


----------



## FlipKing

Trojan is the best battery. We just got new ones in the golf cart, used it from about 12 to 8 with about 3 hours of ride time and noticed no drop off of performance.


----------



## erniesp

FlipKing said:


> Trojan is the best battery. We just got new ones in the golf cart, used it from about 12 to 8 with about 3 hours of ride time and noticed no drop off of performance.



Trojan used to be the battery. They are way overpriced and you can get better batteries cheaper.


----------



## 7 point

I would look for A 1,000 dollor 48volt clubcar and just build it up your self piece by piece its cheaper and you can biuld it the way you want it thats what we did now we have A nice cart for under 3,000


----------



## erniesp

36v or 48v. PDS or Series cart. It all depends on what you want to do with the cart. It depends on how fast you want to go. How much torque you want. 
I do agree stay away from those over priced marketed carts. You can get the same thing much cheaper.


----------



## Big Doe Down

do not go with bad boy. many big hunting companies are about to drop them as a licensee. bad idea.


----------



## shdw633

erniesp said:


> Trojan used to be the battery. They are way overpriced and you can get better batteries cheaper.



So don't keep us in suspense, who has the best battery out there.  I have never had trouble with Trojans and they have lasted me a long time, which is why I always paid the extra for them.  So who do you say is the best, the price and why?  Also before we go any farther, are you a dealer or in the golf cart industry?


----------



## big A 235

Call Hooper trailer sales in Griffin ga.  770 412 0045.  They will hook up.  Very happy with my cart.


----------



## ShootSome

I have a 2007 loaded BadBoy Buggy im am selling, if interested message me.


----------



## erniesp

shdw633 said:


> So don't keep us in suspense, who has the best battery out there.  I have never had trouble with Trojans and they have lasted me a long time, which is why I always paid the extra for them.  So who do you say is the best, the price and why?  Also before we go any farther, are you a dealer or in the golf cart industry?



No I am not a battery dealer of any kind. No I am not in the golf cart industry either.I did alot of research and comparisons on batteries before I bought mine for my rebuild. I went with US. Paid about 75.00 a piece instead of 120.00 a piece for Trojans. Look at the specs and look at the actual cart companies dropping Trojan as their supplier. Trojan used to be the best, now there are several companies that have caught up to them and surpassed them. If you need more info I can post the specs for both batteries and you tell me which one you would have bought.


----------



## erniesp

I will go ahead and post them for you.

Trojan t-105 6v
capacity minutes @ 25 amps - 447    @75 amps 115
amp hours- 20 hour rate 225       5 hour rate 185

US 2200 XC 6v
capacity minutes @ 25 amps - 474    @75 amps 122
amp hours- 20 hour rate 232       5 hour rate 181


----------



## T.P.

25 mpg / 40 mph
Heat & Air
Cheaper than a Bad Boy Buggy


----------



## erniesp

T.P. said:


> 25 mpg / 40 mph
> Heat & Air
> Cheaper than a Bad Boy Buggy



That is nice.


----------



## erniesp

Here is mine. 
ride all weekend long / 28-31 mph
way cheaper than a Bad Boy


----------



## nosfedgta

T.P. said:


> 25 mpg / 40 mph
> Heat & Air
> Cheaper than a Bad Boy Buggy



Man I saw one of those the other day. guy was racing about it. said it was cheaper than his 09 polaris sportsman 500. Looks neat, but can it go where a 4 wheeler can?


----------



## 7 point

erniesp said:


> Here is mine.
> ride all weekend long / 28-31 mph
> way cheaper than a Bad Boy



nice buggy ernie


----------



## JohnK

Mostly, the trouble I have with atv's is not fitting between the trees. You can drive a jeep or truck where them things will fit. To each his own.


----------



## shdw633

erniesp said:


> I will go ahead and post them for you.
> 
> Trojan t-105 6v
> capacity minutes @ 25 amps - 447    @75 amps 115
> amp hours- 20 hour rate 225       5 hour rate 185
> 
> US 2200 XC 6v
> capacity minutes @ 25 amps - 474    @75 amps 122
> amp hours- 20 hour rate 232       5 hour rate 181



Sold!!  I will give them a run on my next buy.  Thanks for the info and love your ride as well, nice job.


----------



## ehill

Here is mine. Only got about $3000 in it and it does excellent.


----------



## nwgahunter

*Speaking of carts*

I just bought a stock 05 Yamaha G22...I ordered 4gauge power cable set for it which is $100. That will give you a tiny bit of extra torque from a stock motor. I order a Jake's 6" spindle lift and 22" swamp fox tires with 10X8 wheels. I should receive the lift tomorrow and will put up an update pic.

So far I have $1700 for the cart $685 for the lift, wheels, and tires and $100 for the power cable upgrade.

In the next couple of months I am going to get new batteries(Either US battery or Crown) Interstate golf cart batteries are from US battery so you can get them from there if you have one close.

Then I am upgrading my motor(one with more torque), controller,HD forward and reverse switch, and soliniod. I may send my current motor to www.plumquik.com for an upgrade instead of getting a new one though. That'll be another $800 to $1000.

So total I'll have about $3500 in it and it'll be close to the same as a Bad Boy, etc. without all the cost. 

About the only difference will be that I am not footing for a long travel A-Arm suspenion lift which is $700 vs the $279 for the spindle lift. 

Here is the stock picture. I'll post an update when I get the lift and tire on it.

I REALLY good resource to use when building your own is www.buggiesgonewild.com. I found out everything I needed to know from there. Of course, you can get lost in all the tweaks and upgrades these guys have done. I had to back up and decide that I wanted to stay a bit more simple. You can take the info I gave above and have a PERFECTLY fine hunting cart without breaking the bank and have years of enjoyment out of it.

I will caution though...When you put the larger tires and wheels on it you will lose some torque and run time. If you have the money it would be better to just get everything you need at once or at least make sure you have new batteries from the start. The 4gauge power cable set is a must when you are lifting according to all the threads and posts I read on the buggiesgonewild site due to the extra amps needed to get you around.


----------



## Calcium

nwgahunter,

It'll be interesting to see pictures of your improvements.  Thanks for sharing the information!


----------



## shdw633

I did the same thing to my cart but added a winch up front and I am putting anchor rollers on the roof.  I know that sounds strange but when I shoot deer I run the winch cable over the roof and attach it to the deers front legs, hit the winch on and lift the deers front section level with the flip seat, then simple grab the back legs and put him on the cart!!  The bow rollers will simply stop the cable from eating into the roof as I have had to use my jacket for the last couple of deer.  I have also used to winch to get some deer out of some pretty bad areas and up some steep hills.


----------



## NiteHunter

The Beast!!!!


----------



## wtruax

I just got done redoing a golf car. I will have to take a pic. Watch craigs list for a 48v cart. Club carts are nice b/c they hey aluminum frames tend not to corrode as bad. I found mine for $500. First put a lift and tires and have now put a new motor, cables, controller, and headlights, and then put a camo wrap on it. it is pretty much unstoppable and I have about $3000 in it, but I did it in steps that I could afford, and used it while I saved my money and then I knew what I needed to replace next. The pic is after my first upgrade the lift and tires. Buggies unlimited is where I got most of my stuff. They are not always the cheapest but there installation manuels and tech support is worth the extra few $ in my opinon. Nothing was that hard to do either. It goes about 25mpg and has about a 10-12 mile range on the batteries I bought it with.


----------



## wtruax

sorry about upsidown pic. hope u have a laptop or u can stand on your head.


----------



## nwgahunter

wtruax said:


> I just got done redoing a golf car. I will have to take a pic. Watch craigs list for a 48v cart. Club carts are nice b/c they hey aluminum frames tend not to corrode as bad. I found mine for $500. First put a lift and tires and have now put a new motor, cables, controller, and headlights, and then put a camo wrap on it. it is pretty much unstoppable and I have about $3000 in it, but I did it in steps that I could afford, and used it while I saved my money and then I knew what I needed to replace next. The pic is after my first upgrade the lift and tires. Buggies unlimited is where I got most of my stuff. They are not always the cheapest but there installation manuels and tech support is worth the extra few $ in my opinon. Nothing was that hard to do either. It goes about 25mpg and has about a 10-12 mile range on the batteries I bought it with.



Nice cart...What motor and controller did you put in it?


----------



## gonehunting11

Had my cart for about eight years and love it. Its a ezgo 36 volt that I upgraded with buggies unlimited, high torque package, and it does all I need it to do. Also, I bought batteries from Sam's about six year ago and they are holding up strong and were a lot cheaper than the Trojan battery.  These high priced carts are just a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## wtruax

nwgahunter said:


> Nice cart...What motor and controller did you put in it?



I put the buggies unlimited speed/torque combo of wires controller and motor, and switch. It will spin the tires and go 25 mph which is plenty for me, the torque is what u need to get it in the truck or on the trailer and I have panty now. before I had to get a running start to get it in the truck (but is does fit in my f150)


----------



## Jranger

Badboy was bought out by ez-go and they are shutting them down...
If you are going to buy a cart type, I would go with the Stealth. They are the only manufacturer that isn't building on a golfcart frame. Everything underneath is custom.


----------



## nwgahunter

Jranger said:


> Badboy was bought out by ez-go and they are shutting them down...
> If you are going to buy a cart type, I would go with the Stealth. They are the only manufacturer that isn't building on a golfcart frame. Everything underneath is custom.



Wow, I knew there was something going on but didn't realize that was it. I guess the realtree posse didn't get the info like Drury did.


----------



## nwgahunter

wtruax said:


> I put the buggies unlimited speed/torque combo of wires controller and motor, and switch. It will spin the tires and go 25 mph which is plenty for me, the torque is what u need to get it in the truck or on the trailer and I have panty now. before I had to get a running start to get it in the truck (but is does fit in my f150)



Much appreciated..


----------



## Jranger

nwgahunter said:


> Wow, I knew there was something going on but didn't realize that was it. I guess the realtree posse didn't get the info like Drury did.



From what I hear, their lawsuits are many and range well into the millions of dollars... You won't find them in Cabela's or Bass pro next year either.


----------



## nwgahunter

Jranger said:


> From what I hear, their lawsuits are many and range well into the millions of dollars... You won't find them in Cabela's or Bass pro next year either.



What kind of lawsuits and why?


----------



## nwgahunter

Wait, I think I found out why. Looks like a bunch of runaways


----------



## Shine Runner

Good looking rides........thanks for the ideas


----------



## nwgahunter

Just got my tires/wheels and lift in! Hopefully, I can get it installed tonight!


----------



## 7 point

thats good man post some pics asap


----------



## nwgahunter

*Update!!*

I got the lift on this weekend. The front was a breeze but the back was a bit more challenging but it went good for my first time. The 6" lift makes a ton of difference in clearance. Next are battereis and then later a motor and controller


----------



## 7 point

nice man now you need A bed or flipseat to haul your deer


----------



## nwgahunter

7 point said:


> nice man now you need A bed or flipseat to haul your deer



I'm working on that..It'll be sometime next year..I've figured out how to haul them as it is for now.


----------



## stravis

I'd stay as far from Mike's Golf Carts in Perry as possible. He and his company are worthless.


----------



## 7 point

hears my buggie 6'' lift 22'' tires every thing else is stock but im working on geting A 400amp controller and 4ga cables


----------



## Wild Turkey

My gof cart dude said to stay away from bad boy buggies. He has worked on them and said they had bad elec systems etc. Chinese junk. Better off building up a ez go etc.


----------



## nwgahunter

7 point said:


> hears my buggie 6'' lift 22'' tires every thing else is stock but im working on geting A 400amp controller and 4ga cables



Nice, is that a CC DS? I like the way they look lifted. The 4ga cables make a difference in torque but take your runtime down a bit due to the better flow.


----------



## 7 point

Did your cable kit come with all the cables even the ones what go to the f/r switch .


----------



## jbroadnax

Polaris Ranger, if you have to have electric, buy one of the new electric Rangers.  Nothing else compares.


----------



## RW23T

I have a 8 year old 48 volt Club car that I bought from a guy who builds them in Fairfax South Carolina. He gets the carts from golf courses and lifts them and makes them hunting ready. I've had the cart since 2003, all I have done is paint is flat green and added some netting. Works like a mobile ground blind and will run all day long.  On it's 2nd set of batteries and has hauled about 75 deer for me and my family.

IMHO don't upgrade to a high speed motor as many of them will burn up if you try to creep around the woods.

best part is it only cost 2K when I got mine, they are going for about 3K now.... 

If anyone is interested I can get his info...Many people are doing to same thing and these carts seem to run longer and only lack having 4WD.


----------



## 7 point

mine has A special service motor I was told by A cart guy thats A heavy duty motor for carring loads it seams to have plenty of power I can haul 3 people around the woods


----------



## killa86

got to see a demo of a new beast. all i can say is wow.


----------



## wtruax

I just took some pics of mine. Speed/torque motor. 25mph and unstoppable torque. The motor/controller combo I got from buggies unlimited had all wires and a heavy duty f/r switch. The camo is a wrap. It took my wife and I 3 nights to put it on. I have about 2500 in it i think.


----------



## frankwright

On those carts that you guys are building, are they 2 or 4 wheel drive?
I wouldn't think a 2 wheel drive would go very well in the woods.


----------



## LHCLLLC

If you ever called BBB customer service you knew there was a problem. What a terrible experience that was. I traded my BBBs in for Stealths and have been totally happy. What I was getting stuck in BBBs I can drive right through in 2 wheel drive in a Stealth. I have the gel batteries and get probably 34-38 miles range on decent dirt roads. I believe Polaris has or is coming out with an electric UTV, if they ever get a four seater-look out! But in this economy I don't think 10k golf carts are flying off the shelf!


----------



## 7 point

frankwright said:


> On those carts that you guys are building, are they 2 or 4 wheel drive?
> I wouldn't think a 2 wheel drive would go very well in the woods.



you would be surprized where A 2 wheeldrive cart will go ive had mine in mud/water up to the floor boards  go threw sugersand im very pleased


----------



## MudDucker

bradb said:


> I got a Stealth last November and have been generally well pleased with it. The 48 mile range is definitely overstated, maybe with a midget driver on a flat suface and good tailwind. But it has been fine for what I do, I have never ran out a charge in a day. The brakes stink and I am gonna get that looked at before the warranty runs out. Overall, I love it and do not know what I did before I got it, but I would not have paid the money if the Gooberment was not footing $5,800 of the price tag, which I do not believe is the case any longer.



X2, except I have no issues with my brakes.  My issue has been with the cheap fastners they used for the rear flip seat.


----------



## nwgahunter

7 point said:


> you would be surprized where A 2 wheeldrive cart will go ive had mine in mud/water up to the floor boards  go threw sugersand im very pleased



Ditto on that. My inlaws had an unmodified cart on their farm in Lake Park. That thing would go through ANYTHING. My Polaris in 2WD would spin the tires a bit in a particular mudhole but the cart would go through it without spinning a tire and that was with turf tires and mud up to the floor boards. I'm not sure what it is but they will GO!! I tested mine through the woods behind my house after the lift and I went over logs, trees, and everything else. I had some issues with torque at times because of the stock motor but still went anywhere I wanted. Once I have extra torque with the new motor I will be set for good.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN

wtruax..... That looks exactly like mine.. Mine is a 83 Club Car and I tell you what... IT GOES ANYWHERE... Do not need 4wd !!! Goes anywhere in the woods, drags anything out, and hauls a load.. Have about $2500 invested in mine.  Quiet, no gas smell, cheaper than any BadBoy buggie, ATV..... Lift Kit, front brush guard, oversized tires, Stereo and speakers, ALL YOU NEED !!!!!!  have friends that hunt with me and when they go home, they all are looking for a golf cart !!!!


----------



## RW23T

2wd carts with a decent set of tires can go through alot more than you think. If they start getting stuck all you gotta do is hop off and push the peddle with a stick and they'll climb right out.


----------



## dcinmo

Here is a photo of our converted cart.  Wouldnt hunt without one.


----------



## curtis04

*Golf cart*

Go look at west Georgia golf carts website and pm if you want some more information


----------



## bluemarlin

T.P. said:


> 25 mpg / 40 mph
> Heat & Air
> Cheaper than a Bad Boy Buggy



That looks like the trucks you see in Bermuda driving around town... Who makes it?


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

Here's ours.  EZ-Go camo with lift and tires.  Love it.  Don't spend the money on those big priced things unless you hit that big lotto last night.


----------



## Bellaeli0626

I have a brand new bad boy buggy lt it's only 2 wheel drive but the power is unbelievable. I have not had any problem going anywhere I gotta go. Also, I can go to the hunting land and hunt all weekend on a single charge. As a matter of fact, I have never even ran in down low enough to get worried about running out of power. It was reasonably priced at 6700 dollars and it has 2 year warranty. My uncle has and older one and hey have come along way. I recommend looking at the bad boy lt.


----------



## quickdraw77

T.P. said:


> 25 mpg / 40 mph
> Heat & Air
> Cheaper than a Bad Boy Buggy



Can it double as a deer stand?


----------



## BCondor77

I have a Yamaha electric that has caused me more pain and money than it's worth.  I also have a Geo Tracker and put a carryall on the back...works like a champ, cheap on gas, quiet, 4wd, street legal and much less money and maintenance than any electric golf cart


----------



## joe7695

Check with Franks golf carts on Davis Drive in Warner Robins.


----------



## Gaswamp

good reading


----------



## Blisterapine

08 Club Car Precedent , 22 mph , code 4 setting , 6"lift


----------



## Rob Young

I have a brand new front end for a bad boy buggy it will work on ezgo electric does not come with the extra motor just front end with hubs my rear end went out in my bad boy buggy and had to buy both go figure but I don't have it any more and have no use for it but it would be cool for some one converting a ezgo that knows what they are doing take $350 pm if interested


----------



## nockemstiff

*Cushman?*



bluemarlin said:


> That looks like the trucks you see in Bermuda driving around town... Who makes it?



Looks like one of those Cushman things. IDK though. Somebody PM that guy and ask him.


----------



## liv2bowhunt

take a look at the new ambush! gas and electric!


----------

